
Apply HN: Open source, self hosted, API enabled adserver - andy
Self Hosted, open source, API enabled, yield optimization ad server.<p>We have advertising accounts at Adsense and at Lifestreetmedia for our Pirates game and other websites. We noticed the RPM (revenue per 1000 impressions) varies between the two. We also noticed the two ad networks have APIs.<p>We have built a self hosted ad server that rotates ads between these two networks and others based on RPM. It will auto install and auto update like Wordpress.<p>Eventually we&#x27;d like to build an ad network like Mopub.com&#x27;s marketplace that rotates ads into user&#x27;s sites if it can meet or beat the RPM.<p>We have an adserver serving live ads for our Pirates game (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;greenrobot.com&#x2F;pirates" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;greenrobot.com&#x2F;pirates</a>). If you&#x27;d like access to the demo, please get in touch with me at andy@greenrobot.com<p>About us: Julie and I are siblings. I am a Android developer for a startup, and Julie is a car mechanic and a clown for children&#x27;s birthday parties. She is also a graphic designer and advertising consultant: she has designed graphics for apps and sites we have developed, and created ads for affiliate products we were promoting.  I am overseeing development of the adserver. I have hired a Laravel PHP expert and I also have contributed to the development myself. Julie plans on handling publisher and advertiser support once development has been completed. One impressive thing about us is the Pirates game on Facebook at it’s peak had over 20 Million impressions per day.<p>Check out our AngelList listing including screenshots of the adserver:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;greenrobot" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;greenrobot</a>
======
andy
Something that we plan to add is integration with Facebook's new audience
network for mobile sites.

------
brudgers
It's good that you have one user. How will the second one be acquired?

~~~
andy
Once development is done, we plan to put the code on github.

We will setup keyword searching on Twitter and follow and favorite any
accounts that mention LifeStreetMedia or Adsense.

We will setup our Twitter account to link to the code on Github.

I'm open to any other suggestions, but I'm thinking it's better to finish the
ad network integration first.

